# what was objective XYZ?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 26, 2006)

I've played Brothers in Arms: road to hill 30 and I'm puzzled, what really was objective XYZ. It was one of the first levels on the game and the little info you get for beating the level on any difficulty still hasn't satisfied me. I would really appreciate any info you guys can scrounge up. Thanks


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, if no one has any info, ill just go on google then.


----------

